# Search for the Spirit Animals



## Silver (Nov 13, 2010)

Liza stared at the barren land that she had avoided with her family before. She looked to Mystic, standing on a rock somewhat above her head. 'Are you sure you told them to come here?' she asked her with her thoughts. 'Yes! It must take a while for some people to get here, depending on where they live!' she said. She jumped beside Liza and waited with her for the other Spirit Wielders to arrive.
------------
"We must be always vilagent on this land!" Alex said to the other Magic Users. 'Now we just have to wait for the other Magic Users to get here...'


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 14, 2010)

A gentle breeze blew through the barren land, ruffling the hair of a certain boy walking alongside the muddy bank of a very dirty looking river. The boy looked to be about sixteen, with dark hair and eyes so deep a blue they seemed to glow. He was barefoot, wearing jeans and a white shirt with the sleeves ripped off. A teardrop shaped blue crystal hung around his neck on a simple leather cord. The boy's name is Rayne. And he is a Magic User.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rayne looked up as a soft breeze played with his hair and he looked at the rising sun, in awe of its beauty. He held a simple reed flute to his lips and played a soft, sad melody. He used his heart beat to count the beats, playing along with it, weaving a song of life. The barren land was such an empty place...people often accused the Spirit Wielders for this, but Rayne knew this wasn't right. They were only following their orders; if it was anyone's fault, then it was everyone who fought in the war. Magic Users included. The dead grass was so fragile it disintegrated as he walked, coating his bare feet in a dusty cream colored powder.

The song he played on the flute grew in intensity as the sun rose higher and Rayne called upon his magical influences, pulling an orb of water from the river and twisting it into various shapes, flowing with the music. Rayne closed his eyes as he played, seeming to lose touch with the real world around him. A few minutes later, with the life song as far as he could take it, he wound it back down slowly to what he had started with, and then, finally, stopped. Rayne removed the flute from his chapped lips and took a deep breath - that song had been his most beautiful and powerful ever. He flicked his wrist at the orb of water suspended in the air and nasty brown sludge fell from it, hitting the dead grass, leaving a crystal clear orb of pure water behind. He tilted his head and the orb came closer and he sipped some of the water before tossing the water back in to the disgusting river. 

He wiped his mouth with the back of his hand and shook his head sadly. It was really sad about how people ruined the beauty around them over their silly little wars and such. He saw, in the distance, a small group of people who seemed to radiate an aura of power. Rayne frowned and, putting away his reed flute, jogged towards them. As he approached, he noticed someone standing in the center of the group, a young man with black hair and a blue stripe through it, wearing a black hoodie and jeans. Rayne walked towards him and the others in the group moved out of the way, staring at Rayne unnervingly. He tilted his head curiously and stopped in front of the man. 

"Who are you people? What are you doing here?" He asked curiously, moving his hair out of his eyes with his hand.


----------



## River (Nov 14, 2010)

"See anything yet, FallStar?" The owl nodded from the clouds.

"Just over the next hill there's a girl. I believe thats where we need to go." Allum nodded and looked about the Barren world he had traveled for quite a while. It seemed brighter than normal.

The crest of the hill was littered with dry branches that cracked beneath his feet, he brushed them out of the way with his foot as he went. At the crest he looked ahead and saw what FallStar had pointed out to him. there was indeed a girl and she looked familiar. He walked down the steep hillside, stumbling a bit towards the end. He sighed and looked up, recognising the person who stood in front of him. "Hey, Liza." He looked down at the white cat standing next to her and smiled as FallStar landed in a tree just behind him.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2010)

Alex addressed the other boy. "I have gathered a group of Magic Users to help search for any remaining Spirit Wielders. I have heard a rumor that they have returned." the boy didn't seem much younger then him, but he did seem to have an odd, gentle aura around him. "State you're name." he said.
---------
"Hey Allum! Did you see anyone else when you were coming?" she said greeting him. She looked at the barren land and sighed. 'We will get this land back to its original state.' she thought determindly. Mystic was looking the owl up and down. "You aren't planning to eat me right?" she said to him.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 14, 2010)

Rayne nodded at the reply, thinking it over before answering. He looked around him at the other Magic Users and then back at the one who seemed to be their leader, who had told him to state his name. There was something about him...something in the way he carried himself, that stoof out to Rayne. He had determination. He had faith in _something._ Rayne liked that in a person. 

After careful consideration, he replied in a quiet, clear voice. "My name is Rayne...If you don't mind, would you consider allowing me to accompany you?" He figured if he was going to find the Spirit Wielders, he might as well start his search here. These Magic Users might have information that could prove useful. But...he wouldn't tell them he was a Magic User. Not yet, anyway. You can't trust anyone in the barren lands...he'd get to know them before making any decisions.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2010)

Alex looked the boy over. He had dark brown hair and ocean blue eyes. The thing that caught his eye about the boy was that he wore a necklace that was in the shape of a water droplett attached to a leather cord. "Well, Rayne, I think you can join us for a little while at least." He turned to the group of Magic Users behind him. "Well it seems someone new will be joining us for a while. Let us welcome Rayne." the others nodded anticipating the search they will start soom. 'At least he seems to be somewhat trustworthy...' he thought looking at the ground, not paying attention to Rayne not wearing shoes. "I am Alex, by the way., he said quietly.


----------



## River (Nov 14, 2010)

Allum, thought over his hike here. "No... No, I don't think I saw anyone on the way here." Behind him FallStar looked down on the white cat,

"No, I won't eat you. Although there _IS_ nothing else to eat in this place." FallStar let a low, rumbling laugh echo out and Allum shuddered.

"Seriously, FallStar. Your laugh creeps me out some time." FallStar chuckled and his deep voice was filled with humour,

"Allum, I cannot help my laugh any more than you can change the way you sketch." Allum shook his head.

"It's so hard to talk to you when you're like this. Anyway," He turned back to Liza, "You called us here?"


----------



## BlackTitress (Nov 14, 2010)

As L stood atop the cliff alone, with only Zextro at his side, he reflected upon the lands grand disarray.
"Hmph." He grunted. "Those stupid Magic Users... To think they believe they could eliminate us..."
"If they gang up on us, then they will." Zextro said, with a rough voice.
They looked again, spying the large wasteland in front of them. L quietly sighed as he thought of his family and friends, but quickly shook it off. L couldn't risk connecting to others, it would only make things worse. Zextro then lifted his nose to the air.

"Other Spirits..." He said absentmindedly.
"What?" L asked in shock. "We can't risk being seen, if they see us, then they'll try and recruit us for their cause..."
"Which is our cause too.." Zextro interrupted.
"I won't connect with them, it will save me in the long run." And with that, L quickly hid behind a large rock. Zextro sighed, but then followed behind him.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2010)

Liza laughed to herself then turned to Allum. "Well, I called all Spirit Wielders to come here if they could because we discovered something. It was a new green shoot. It looked as though someone was taking care of it for a while. There was no water or anything around it, so we are pretty sure that someone is taking care of it." she paused for a moment. "Mystic, will you send out another message, telling the remaining Spirit Wielders if they are willing to come here." Mystic nodded and concentrated. 'All willing Spirit Wielders, please come to Shizu Falls. " she nodded. "Okay, this has given me belief that we can change this world back to its original state. I think we have to work together and help this world."


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 15, 2010)

"Alex, huh? It's a good name. Thank you for allowing me to accompany you. When will we be leaving?" Rayne leaned his back against a dead tree and took out his reed flute while he awaited the answer to his question, playing a soft melody, eyes staring unseeing beyond the horizon.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is just assuming my other character gets approved, ignore it if he doesn't.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Xavier Fields sighed as he trudged through the barren lands, the harsh sunlight from the rising sun reflecting brightly off of his silver sunglasses. He rolled up the sleeves of his animal-skin jacket while he walked.

He had heard of a group of Magic Users around here who'd be hunting those stupid Spirit Wielders. Xavier planned on joining and causing as much damage to the Spirit Wielders as possible. He looked down at the powder from the disintegrating grass that coated his jeans from the knee down and he spat off to the side in disgust. 

He hated how those Spirit Wielders had devastated the land. He focused his power and stomped his right foot into the ground hard, letting out a soft grunt as he did so. The ground vibrated, causing all of the grass around him for a hundred yards disintegrated, the powder floating to the ground slowly.

He moved on, sweat dripping from his dirty blond hair, despite the temperature not really being hot. He noticed a group off in the distance, and he was sure they were the Magic Users. He began to jog towards them, breathing short puffs of air as he ran.

He reached the group and noticed two guys in particular, one leaning against a tree and the other standing in the center of the group with an aura of authority. The one leaning against the tree was playing music on some sort of flute and Xavier let out a soft 'ugh'. 

He hated saps who were all about love and peace and music, which is what this one looked like. He focused his power into his fist and, facing the tree, punched the ground. The ground rippled and cracked towards the boy leaning against the tree who didn't seem to notice.

When it reached the tree, the ground exploded up under it, bits of wood flying everywhere, knocking the boy to the ground. Xavier laughed under his breath as he approached and announced loudly, "My name is Xavier, and if you guys are the Magic Users, then I've come to help y'all out."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The tree suddenly exploded behind Rayne, throwing him painfully to the ground, but more importantly knocking his reed flute from his grasp where it bounced and skittered to a stop in front of a newcomer who yelled something about his name being Xavier and him coming to help.

Rayne noticed the cracks in the ground leading from the newcomer to the exploded remains of the tree and his eyes narrowed in anger. He stood, tasting blood in his mouth. He must've bit his lip when he had been knocked to the ground. He walked towards Xavier, anger simmering barely under control, eyes flashing a deep sapphire blue.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Xavier noticed the flute thing bounce in front of him, coming to a stop next to his boot. He leaned over and picked it up, examining it curiously. He noticed the boy coming towards him and grinned. 

"Lose something?" He called.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rayne heard Xavier call out "Lose something?" in a taunting voice and almost lost control right then and there. 

He stopped in front of Xavier and held out his hand. 

"Give. It. To. Me. Now." He breathed each word separately, through clenched teeth.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Xavier was slighty amused by this mere _boy_ giving him orders and decided to toy with him a bit.

"Give you what? Oh, this? Heh, I found it. I keep it. That's how it works, right? Finder's keeper's, loser's weeper's?"

The boy's reaction took him totally by surprise though. The boy's eyes seemed to _glow_ and he put his hands together as if he was praying, a light blue glow coming over his whole body.

The ground seemed to rumble and Xavier had just enough time to look down in surprise before the ground erupted from beneath him, water blasting upwards, throwing him aside like he was nothing but a twig.

He hit the ground hard and the flute went flying. The boy grabbed it and, casting one last glare towards Xavier, walked away.

"Holy..." Xavier had underestimated the boy. He wouldn't make the same mistake again. He stood to his feet, his clothes dripping after the unexpected soak.

_Long post is long, sorry. Just wanted to clarify Xavier and Rayne as enemies and reveal Rayne's powers. _


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Nov 15, 2010)

Most people would have jumped when a giant five-foot silver coloured Preying mantis landed in front of them. Hilao just said, "Hey, Akura. See anything?"
The mantis shook his head and crossed it's blades. Then it pointed across the river.
_Something over there, I couldn't see from across here though._
"Thanks. Let's go." Suddenly, a harsh wind cut across the ground, flattening the grass and knocking over a nearby tree. Hilao was propelled forwards across the river, Akura keeping pace easily. Hilao ceased the wind as they neared the falls, causing him to drop and roll along the ground. When he sat up, he saw a group of people and animals staring at him.

Akura suddenly dropped from the sky, blades outstretched. _Who are you?_ He growled. Well, the mantis equivelent of growling.


----------



## Silver (Nov 15, 2010)

"Holy..." Liza stared at the huge Praying Mantis. It asked, "Who are you?" in a growling voice. "Well, we are Spirit Wielders, and I assume you are too." her voice was shakey at the sudden site of a giant Praying Mantis flying out of nowhere. She looked down at Mystic who had her back arched and she was hissing at him. "I'm Liza, and this is Mystic." she said pointing to the hissing cat.
--------------
"Well...that was an, interesting display. And to answer you're question Rayne, we will be setting out soon." Alex had stood wide eyed as he watched the display. At first he thought he would have to intervene, but he wanted to see what would happen. "Well, let's try and let that not happen again, or next time, I'll get in the middle of it." he smiled and turned back to the other Magic Users, almost chuckling. 'This should be an interesting search!'


----------



## BlackTitress (Nov 15, 2010)

L peeked out from behind the large rock when he saw the large mantis descend from the sky. Zextro then peeked out underneath them. 
"Well, maybe we should go say hello." Zextro said in a mocking voice.
"I've told you, making friends will only leave me in a weak state later.." L snapped. Zextro sighed, then walked out from behind the rock. 

"I hate to do this, but it's for your own good.." He then let loose a loud howl, causing that piece of the cliff to crumble underneath them. L was taken off guard and tumbled with it.

"Gaahh! Zextro you idiot!" L Shouted as they tumbled down the mountain, but L had already devlopped a plan. He reached out in front of him and let a brown light fly from his hand. As it hit the ground, the ground quickly changed into sand, which softened the blow. Zextro landed with tons of grace. 

L sighed. _Great, someone has to have noticed that.._


----------



## River (Nov 16, 2010)

The giant mantis had intrigued him but not as much as the ground nearby turning to sand as someone fell into it. He turned back to the mantis and spoke calmly. "I'm Allum, and the large owl up behind me is FallStar." He nodded to the mantis and paced over to the sand and looked down on the kid with shaggy black hair, "Need a hand up?" He held out a hand, palm up. FallStar stretched his wings and announced to no one inparticular that he was going to look about the area and he took off, stirring up a trail of brown dust.


----------



## BlackTitress (Nov 17, 2010)

L didn't know what to do. Accepting his hand would make him seem like a friend. Which he didn't want that. But he also didn't want to seem like a jerk, so he took the middle road. 

Slowly he stood up. "Thanks, but I'm fine.."

Zextro then got in front of him. "Forgive my friend... He's had a rough few years. I am Zextro, this guys Elemental spirit." 

L sighed, so much for that..

" I'm L..." He mumbled


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 18, 2010)

Rayne walked after Alex, cradling his flute, carefully inspecting it for any damage. 

"All right. I'm ready to move out whenever you are."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Xavier Walked after the other two, chuckling softly to himself. This was going to be fun. He just hoped they'd get moving already.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Blake was walking around looking for Alex. He had told him to come with him to go find the Spirit Wielders, of course he said yes. He hated the Spirit Wielders. He had stopped when he spotted Alex, but saw the two boys fighting. He stopped when he saw the display and was entertained. He was now walking up to Alex now.

"Alex, it's me! Blake!" he said as if they were old friends.


----------



## Silver (Nov 24, 2010)

'Oh, he's finally here...' Alex thought as Blake had come up to him. "Of course I remember you fool!" he said to the other man. "Well, we can leave now!" he said the the Magic Users that were gathered. He looked around for the best place to start. 

----------------
Liza was looking at the newcomers that had introduced themselves. She looked at the rock that stood behind her thinking, 'So this is the rock that's supposed to activate the return of peace?' She placed her hand on it and concentrated her ice powers on it. She saw it spread throughout the rock and it shaped into an alter. The tip of it glowed brightly, then it shot out a bright light into the sky. The light spread around the land about two miles, then as the light retreated she saw grass and plants replace it.  "Woah..." she said as she saw the grass and plants.

--------------
alex saw the light from the way he was facing. "Magic Users! Our chance to find the Spirit Wielders start now!" he said in an icy tone.

------------------
Niether of them knew at the time, that the plant Liza and Mystic had seen, has started to grow. Slowly, but surely.


----------

